# Fav Glock 2



## hideit

taking off from all the threads and replies from the initial post by shipwreck and looking at the poll and what was least favorite 
I thought that now we could see what the voters of this forum like regarding model numbers
so vote away and let's see what is the favorite model of glock


----------



## Charlie

I have owned, at one time or another, the G19, G20, G21, G24 and the G27. I'm now pretty much dedicated to the .45 so I would eventually like to own a G36 (maybe a G30 but it's kinda' "fat"). I would own those for CCW if I did finally get one. I like all kinds of guns (especially handguns) but I really like the Glock because it's so.....utilitarian, accurate, dependable, ugly, almost unbreakable, etc., etc. If I was going to own one in a 9 mm or 40 cal. it would be a G19 or G23. Just my $.02. :smt033


----------



## DJ Niner

G34. Nice(r) trigger, shoots "soft", inspires a lot of confidence.










'Nuff said.


----------



## mattkats1

I loved my G19, really miss it for range shooting. Thinking of trading the G23 I just bought to go back to one.


----------



## hberttmank

34 for me. It was my first Glock and still my favorite.


----------



## Spartan

Since it's the only one I own, I would have to say the 31, but it's not an option.


----------



## hideit

sorry spartan... 
but the first thread on this topic had a poll that left it in the lower rank

only 20 some odd votes and the 34 and the 21 are tied
that really doesn't surprise me

when I first learned that the model 34 had a lighter trigger pull i was surprised then when I double checked it - it holds the largest amount of rounds like the 17.

maybe when we get to 100 votes we will know the winner
statistically - at 1,000 votes the winner has a 5% margin of error
at 100 votes the winner has a 10% margin of error

i doubt if we get to 1000 votes but I hope we get to 100 votes


----------



## hideit

i thought that there would be a lot more votes by now


----------



## john doe.

Since I own a G23 I guess i gotta vote for it.


----------



## wayno

G23 only, so (check)


----------



## Ram Rod

Voted---I love my G27!


----------



## Mike Barham

Currently, I'd say my 26 is my favorite, just because it is my most versatile Glock.

With a flush mag, I can carry it in the front pocket of my cargo shorts. With a pinky rest mag, it becomes a good belt gun. With a full-sized mag from a 17, it becomes a good home defense gun.

If I could only have one defensive handgun, it would be the Glock 26, and my only current interest in handguns is for defense.


----------



## hideit

mike - you just described my setup
g26 with 2 mags plus 2 g17 mags!!!!!


----------



## Mike Barham

hideit said:


> mike - you just described my setup
> g26 with 2 mags plus 2 g17 mags!!!!!


Clearly, you are a man of high intelligence and discerning taste. :mrgreen:


----------



## Thunderhawk

Glock 19 for me.


----------



## JohnnyFlake

I love my 23! I purchased it 10, maybe 11 years ago, when I was an auxiliary police officer, in the village where I lived, in Illinois. I was able to get the high capacity mags at that time because of that. At that time the Federal Laws limited mags to a capacity of 10 rounds, except for use by law enforcement. The mags are actually stamped "Law enforcement use only". The 23 is reasonably small, yet powerful enough, rugged as hell and accurate. 

Johnny


----------



## grassman2852

Since I just bought and it is the only gun I own the g19 will work for me.


----------



## hideit

i can't believe the m23 is ahead of the m19!!
oh well we aren't even up to 100 votes yet...


----------



## Mike Barham

hideit said:


> i can't believe the m23 is ahead of the m19!!
> oh well we aren't even up to 100 votes yet...


I'm not surprised. There's still a lot of lingering prejudice in the gun world against the 9mm. Some people really do think the .40 or .45 is the Thunder Hammer of Thor, and that they simply _must_ have something bigger than 9mm for defense.


----------



## Snowman

Mike Barham said:


> I'm not surprised. There's still a lot of lingering prejudice in the gun world against the 9mm. Some people really do think the .40 or .45 is the Thunder Hammer of Thor, and that they simply _must_ have something bigger than 9mm for defense.


Hey Mike! Glad you're back. :smt023


----------



## ki4dmh

G-21 for me.


----------



## DogRanger

The 19 for me,best all around gun....:smt023


----------



## brisk21

glock 17. 17 or 33 rounds of 9mm? goes bang! every time. can't beat that.


----------



## mp4094

Glock 19 by far. Not an opinion just empirical fact!


----------



## Spartan

Since my last reply, I've gotten a G19 so that gets my vote.

From 21'


----------



## txpete

G-26 :smt023


----------



## Zaakir*Abdullah

Thunderhawk said:


> Glock 19 for me.


Yes sir. All day everyday. You simply CANNOT beat the Glock 19. The best Glock in the lineup.

Anything else would have to be a Sig.


----------



## tekhead1219

Zaakir*Abdullah said:


> Yes sir. All day everyday. You simply CANNOT beat the Glock 19. The best Glock in the lineup.
> 
> Anything else would have to be a Sig.


Or an XD.:mrgreen:


----------



## Ptarmigan

I have owned and shot the following models:

22, 27, 35, 17, and 19. 

I prefer the model 19.


----------



## Playboy Penguin

I do not see a G33 or G29 on the list of options.


----------



## Night Gunner

*357sig*

I have a 33 not a choice here.


----------



## jdonovannavy

g19!!!!


----------



## GRR

*None of the above*

None of the above. I carry a G38 every day.


----------



## Baldy

Never shot one until a couple of months ago and it was the G-19. Bought it and I am well pleased with it. The holster is from the Holster Store in Gator. I really like the whole deal. :smt023


----------



## aryfrosty

*My favorite Glock/s*

I have and carry a G-22 and a G-23. I also have a G-27 which I converted to .357Sig. I have to say that my true favorite Glock pistol is any one which has a name that begins with "Gl" and ends with "ock". I have an "end of days" set-up which is an HK G-3 and a G-22 with Tru Glo fiber optic night sights. A decent action job, a Blackhawk Serpa holster, 6 extra 15 rd magazines and a good knife. If I can only end up with one I wish it to be a Glock.


----------



## knoxrocks222

i had to vote twice, i voted for a glock 19 because i love mine so much, its cheap to shoot and its very accurate

then i voted the 22 cause even though its a .40 its still very controllable and the overall feel is just perfect for my large hands

just my .02


----------



## wjh2657

Traded my G22 for a G23 when I decided to go for HCP in TN. So I voted for G23. It is a practical sized pistol and not a whole lot of difference in weight loaded betweeen my S&W640 and the G23. There will at least 250 rounds downrange in it before I would consider it for carry however. 

I have ordered a Disantis Super Fly for it and will be experimenting around house with pocket carry. I pocket carry the 640 so I think it may work. I also lengthen and reinforce right front pockets in my trousers and jeans. I'm thinking winter carry in cords (break up outline really well.)


----------



## tekhead1219

Gotta go with the G19...it's the only Glock I own.


----------



## Tuefelhunden

I jumped on the band wagon and voted G19. Least I'm in good company. I have both G19 and G26 that I carry regular. Funny thing is I don't really like Glock compared to other brands but it is the best tool for me to easily use. I shoot it best and it always works. Adding to that the size, weight and features I just can't beat it for function. Lord knows I've tried. Asthetically and ergonomically it is lacking which is both less important and of course highly subjective. Guess my ability and my interest level just don't jive. Oh well.

I also suscribe to the nine is fine camp for defense. I can handle the rest and actually shoot the G23/G27 almost as well but the advantages don't make it worth it to me.


----------



## george ries

:smt1099i have a glock 19 and i installed the trigger shear that brings the trigger pull down to 3.5lbs and put the slip grip on it to and it is a fine shooter and a great carry gun


----------



## durabledan

I have always been a 1911 fan,Colts mostly.
I have not owned a pistol for quite a few years, but recent events prompted the purchase of a new Kimber.
infact i bought 2, 1 in 9mm 3inch bbl, 1 45 auto 4 inch bbl.
I ended up selling them both. They were the most trouble i have ever had with any pistol.
Now i have just purchased 2 Glocks, a g19 and a g30 both with laser sights.
Have not fired either1 yet,but plan to get to the range after christmas


----------



## Slowfire

The 17 was my first Glock pistol and I still have it. It's a first generation and came with adjustable sights. I have put the 3-1/2 pound disconnect in it but other than that it is still stock.


----------



## 10mmauto

Glock 20 is my vote


----------



## niadhf

until last week i had not shot a glock. each one i picked up felt wrong to my hand somehow. I shot a 19 last week, and looked at a number this week. just got a used 3rd gen 19 with nitesites for 425. it was that or a new 26, and that didn't feel as good, sooooo..... guess which i voted for lol (hint it begins with 1 and ends with 9)


----------



## tmayn14

the only glock i have is the 17 and i love it, but i really want a 19 and hope to be getting one soon.


----------



## perchjerk

the most versatuile handgun is the g19...just imo! and not the g23 casue of the price of ammo! figure out my vote!:smt1099


----------



## Brevard

After shooting the 23, 27. I decided on the 30sf. Always been a .45 fan. Then went to a .40. I have to go back to the .45. Plus wihtout going bigger in size and ammo it was the only compact to have a rail under the barrel for lights and lasers.


----------



## G2740

My choice is the Glock 27.


----------



## Rounder1106

My vote would have been for my G23, but I went to the range today with my new G26 and I have a new love in my life. Great gun. 

10 round mag for concealment
or
33 round mag for home defense

After firing that 33 round mag out of that G26, I have to say now that if I had to pick between my G23 and G26, the G26 would be coming with me.


----------



## AC_USMC 03

Glock 23, i like mid sized guns with stopping power


----------



## David_S

I said model 26 since it's the only one I own. A friend of mine had a .45 ACP Glock, (not sure which model) I was really impressed with the accuracy of that gun. It put 5 rounds in one hole at 40 feet. I don't know if that's typical or not.


----------



## eastlandb1

The 23 fits my hand like a glove.


----------



## nky1129

David_S said:


> It put 5 rounds in one hole at 40 feet. I don't know if that's typical or not.


Maybe. Or maybe you missed 4 times. :anim_lol:


----------



## lostsoul

So far,it's not what I would've expected. I know the 19 is the most popular but I thought there would be more in the .45.


----------



## gasbandit

G19. Ugly and the ergos are lacking, but as a defense/carry pistol its just awesome.


----------



## tekhead1219

David_S said:


> I said model 26 since it's the only one I own. A friend of mine had a .45 ACP Glock, (not sure which model) I was really impressed with the accuracy of that gun. It put 5 rounds in one hole at 40 feet. I don't know if that's typical or not.


He forgot to mention that it was a 20 foot hole!:anim_lol:


----------



## GunTech

*Glock 23*

Could it be that the G23 is ahead in popularity as a result of it's additional attraction from the ability to be concealed?
:smt1099


----------



## dondavis3

I own the model 26 in a 9mm.

It is a great gun - well made - easy to carry and conceal and shoots like a champ.

:smt1099


----------



## SMann

Another satisfied G19 owner here. Hard to build an argument against it.:smt023


----------



## Steve S

My wife and I both carry 26's and the 17 is for the house.


----------



## Glockomadtic

*33*

my fav is the pocket rocket glock33.


----------



## Spazz

G20 10mm :smt033


----------



## HogMan87

I love my G 19 :anim_lol::smt023


----------



## TCW

wayno said:


> G23 only, so (check)


Same here. I DID look at all the other model Glocks and actually shot those that felt good in my hand. I couldn't tell that much difference in the recoil of the 9mm and 40 s+w.

Tom


----------



## Zertek

I think the 19 is a good all around CCW


----------



## MonsterB

glock 26, its the best gun I have ever owned


----------



## VasSigmeister

Had to pick the G17, because it is the only Glock I have shot.


----------



## oak1971

Only one I have is a G17 with TFO sights. I still would take my Sig over it any day. If I ever buy another Glock it will be the 10mm G20.


----------



## flieger67

I only own one pistol and it's a Glock 19. Test-fired several other 9mm's but the 19 is what felt best to me. And it feels even better with a 3.5-lb trigger connector and an extended slide release.


----------



## cougartex

Glock 19 for me. :smt082


----------



## oldtrojan66

*How about the finish?*

I see there are lots of opinions about the model and caliber, but how about the finish? Has anyone tried the new RTF2. Seems pretty aggressive, but I've never carried one. I have a Kimber .45 I like to carry and a Beretta PX4 in 9mm that is a little fat for CC, but I'm looking at getting a G23. Also, the ballistics really lean toward the .357 and I don't see much about them in this thread... just curious, George... thanks, I'm enjoying this forum. david


----------



## tobymcso506

*favorite*

I have carried a model 22 on duty for about 7 years now. In current form I carry the model 22 with a TLR-1 light in a safariland Level II holster that will hold the gun with the light attached. I own several 1911s and find that I always go back to the plastic gun for on duty use. I would not go as far to say that my glock is as accurate as say my STI 1911, but the reliability is there for sure along with the high capacity magazines.


----------



## jahpedro

glock 21 sf, 13 rounds of .45 gets it done:smt023


----------



## Wolvee

My wife has a G19 because she's a girl. I have a G20 because I'm a man.


----------



## NRA02

*Favorite Glock*

My favorite Glock .. the one that happens to be in my holster at the time - most of the time a 23, but that is the great thing about Glocks - they come in a lot of flavors! :smt023


----------



## Freedom1911

For the moment my favorite is the G17, but not to long ago a bought a G19 for my new carry gun. I have only had it to the range once since I got it and it shot fine. It will take time for the smaller gun to grow on me, but I have no doubts that it will.

For now, Glock 17. I can shoot a zit off a flys back side with it. Ok not really but I can shoot it pretty good.


----------



## jessemachone

I voted for the 26. I have a 17 as well. I can't accurately answer the poll as I don't yet own all of the Glock models


----------



## jimmy

I like them all..


----------



## XD GLOCKer

I like them all too, but I do have a favorite. But it is not listed. Why was the GAP GLOCKs left out?

I have had a G17, G17L, G19 and a G26 in the past. All were spectacular guns.

Now the only one I own is a G37 and it is my daily carry gun. I went from a G17 to a G19 because I believed it would conceal better. Not for me, carried the same. When I wanted to get a 45 I looked at all my options and not a single one of any ACP chambered guns felt good to me. So I bought a 45 that had that familiar 9mm GLOCK frame feel to me.

Now I have my 9mm sized gun and shoot my prefered caliber of 45 now. Win win for me.

As much as I love GLOCKs, I honestly feel the XD9 is a better choice for that size of gun over the G19 having owned both, but hey thats just me!! 

So it looks like I cann't vote because GLOCKs best models are not even present on this poll...... oh well.


----------



## hunterfisher808

I love my 2nd gen, 22. Its a seriously sweet shootin' machine. Been looking long and hard at one of the 45 GAP models though.


----------



## sforl

Glock 19


----------



## niadhf

19
gen 3.5 RTF


----------



## Illusive Man

I'm going to join those giving the 22 some love. I have owned a 17 and shot a 19, but I really do like my 22 with 185gr JHP


----------



## deeHKman

I really like the Glock Longslides and no G20sf on list but if not Glock make mine a HK. :smt023


----------



## Snubshooter

You forgot the G20 so I voted for the G17 my second Favorite.:smt1099


----------



## spanish073187

G36 is my personal favorite CCW, just seems to fit my hand perfectly and hides very well. And 6+1 of .45 auto works just fine for me.


----------



## Sgt01

My Glock 26 Gen4 takes it, but my Glock 23 isn't far behind


----------



## Packard

I don't see the model 29 on there. It can be loaded down to .40 caliber levels and up to near .41 magnum levels. A one gun arsenal.


----------



## 3G19eXo

19 ftw!!!


----------



## jakeleinen1

What a difficult thread to respond to..

All glock models are supreme firearms

My favs are as follows

1. GLock 17 (Im bias)
2. GLock 30 (10 rounds of .45 in a small package!! WHAT???)
3. GLock 26


----------



## tang

Wow, with the g19 people here. First gun was a glock 19. Sold that and bought other guns as i progress my knowledge and interests on guns. Used to own a 17,26,36 and now went back to a g19 and really happy about that:mrgreen:


----------



## bearone2

g30


----------



## sonja

Over the years I've personally owned a G17, G21, G26, G27, and G32.

Currently I have the G17, G21, and the G32 (mid-size .357 Sig.) with an additional KKM 40 S&W barrel.

I found the G27 too "snappy", and the G26 just too thick for daily carry.

Though I happen to like the three I have left, my favorite (by a hair) is the G32. Since you did not even mention it in your poll, I was unable to answer.

Second is the G17 -- mine is a second gen pistol that has lots and lots of rounds through it -- and is still an exceptional firearm.

The nice thing about the KKM .40 is that I can shoot lead handloads without a problem. Makes it a very versatile pistol.


----------



## berettatoter

The Glock 30 was the only .45 ACP that I was able to shoot hard and to keep on target. That is my favorite Glock.


----------



## Packard

Hitchcock45 said his favorite Glock was the G23. Can I vote on his behalf?

I only have a G27 so it ipso facto becomes my "favorite" (and my least favorite).


----------



## Raymond

I have to vote for the only Glock I have at the moment, the G27. I would love a G30.


----------



## jbwood003

I have a G23 and it's an all around awesome gun. The only downfall I have is the cost of .40 ammo. If it wasn't for that I wouldn't be considering purchasing a G17 down the road for my range gun. I love .40 cal too much to switch to a 9mm.


----------



## AIM RIGHT

Glock 19 all around gun. But i also like the 23


----------



## zakjak221

The G19 is hard to beat for all around but the G34 is sooo sweet to shoot!


----------



## SteveC

G19 is my gun. Everything else is a toy.


----------



## DJinNC

G27 -perfect all around Glock if can only buy one. Interchangable with larger mags to shoot like a full size gun; easily concelable under most conditions without looking like a slob with your shirt tail out; perfect self defense caliber(per FBI) but easily converted to 9mm if you want to practice cheap or .357sig if you desire. I would say G26, but you are stuck with 9mm no options G19 and 23 are slightly large for year round CC unless you want to have consistant shirt out look.


----------



## muskyjohn

I chose G 17 because I like full size handguns. This is my first glock, I will be picking it up tomorrow! Hope it stands tall with my XDMs.


----------



## soldierofchrist

mattkats1 said:


> I loved my G19, really miss it for range shooting. Thinking of trading the G23 I just bought to go back to one.


You can always just get a conversion barrel to 9mm and have the best of both worlds.


----------



## desertman

DJinNC:
I would have bought the G27 if the dealer had one for the reasons you stated, but bought the G26 that they had, along with a 50 round drum that is at least for now, only available for the 9mm, so in a way I'm happy, but I did buy a G30 .45 two days later because I liked the G26 so much that I hadda have another compact Glock only in .45 ACP. I already have a Kahr MK40 which is my all time favorite for concealed carry because of its size and all stainless steel construction, and have carried it in a pocket holster since the day I bought it, of course along with a Glock.


----------



## yardbird

No Vote, 20 & 29 not listed


----------



## Billy113

love my G19.I feel I can trust this gun.only one malfunction after thousands of rounds through it with the weapon being filthy and using subpar ammo


----------



## Ricky59

G19.................


----------



## BigCityChief

Generally, my G30S - G42 for deep concealment.


----------



## ddown

I just don't get it? 1/2 inch Shorter grip and !/2 in shorter barrel Makes everyone go0-goo for the 19 Held both 17 and 19 I don't get it? I bought a 17 and can carry it at 6' 1" 240 easy.


----------



## Kennydale

Carried a G19 for 8 months. Then my adoring wife bought me a G17 gen 4 for last Father's Day and it's become my EDC since. (G19 is loaded and sits in safe, but gets to go to range)


----------



## BZimm

I bought my G23 last month because it felt right in my hand. I didn't buy this gun for EDC but it seems very comfortable on my hip. My intent is to pick up a conversion barrel down to 9mm because options are a good thing. Especially with the FBI waffling toward 9mm (SNAFU).


----------



## Heracles

G20


----------



## Blackhawkman

I like my 21 the best and carry/shoot my 19 on a regular daily event. My pals all have 21's and we have a Dillon 650 setup for 45 acp. I had a 20. It was a dang good shooter. The slide kept coming off while shooting! Glock said they fixed it. I went right out and tried it, and the slide came off in my hand after a magazine went thru the gun. I sold it and told the buyer the whole story. Never heard a thing! I still have a first Gen 17 that has over 50,000 rounds thru it, and two rebuilds & 4 barrels, but it still going strong.


----------



## pblanc

Quite unlikely that I would ever buy a Glock. But if I did it would almost certainly be a model 19.


----------



## cbpat1

I have 9 and 10mm and .40S&W (g23 G4) and although I enjoy shooting the g20 10mm the most, if I had to choose only one gun it would have to be the g23 .40S&W . I shoot it as well as the 9mm and it's more concealable than the g20.


----------

